# Info on an Orvis 100



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on Orvis reels. I tried google to find out about an Orvis 100, a friend called me and said she had a Orvis 100 for sale and she needed some cash and I am not familiar with them but I want to be fair and give her a fair price. she said its used but in nice condition. Thanks Daryle


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This might help:banghead

http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=orvis+100&_sacat=36175&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=orvis&_osacat=36175


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I have many orvis fly rods and reels that work well for inshore fishing, but I'm not sure their spinning reels are made for salt or brackish waters. Mitchel makes a hell of a good product for a good price.


----------

